
What’s Free About Free Enterprise? - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/09/28/business/28view.html?ref=business&pagewanted=all
======
Prrometheus
This is popcorn. I detect calories, but no nutritional content.

------
scudco
Herbert Hoover's interventionism prolonged the depression. The government
enables monopolies. The government is currently enabling every rich wall-
streeter's favorite monopoly, The Federal Reserve. We don't need the bailout.
We need these companies to fail and prices to fall on assets which were
obviously overvalued.

